# College that Offers Evening Courses in Computer Programming/Maths



## R_Smithy (Jun 13, 2010)

I am looking for a decent college in Dubai that offers evening/weekend courses in computer programming and maths. I would appreciate if anyone could recommend the best colleges in dubai for me to check out.


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Are looking for a degree (that is difficult in evening)

Professional Certificate or Diploma (i think i can look around institutes like Zabeel institute or many others in knowledge village)

Information Technology Course Dubai-Programming Course-Hardware Course


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

theses are the courses offered in DIAC an DKV
http://www.diacedu.ae/images/stories/courses.pdf


----------



## R_Smithy (Jun 13, 2010)

nm62 said:


> Are looking for a degree (that is difficult in evening)
> 
> Professional Certificate or Diploma (i think i can look around institutes like Zabeel institute or many others in knowledge village)
> 
> Information Technology Course Dubai-Programming Course-Hardware Course


Nm62, thanks for the info,much appreciated. I will look into the links you provided. In the UK there is a lot of colleges that dont provide good training. Basically you are paying for the certificate. I am not interested in gaining certificates,what I am interested in is really learning the subjects listed. Do you know if the teaching at Zabeel institute is to a really high standard.


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Zabeel institute is owned by an Indian but they do have English visiting faculty for TOEFL related courses only.... Mostly you will find Indian good teachers working on low pay... 

if you r just interested in learning... go on dubizzle dot com.... many are available to teach you these courses at home... most of them A levels teachers...


But yes Zabeel is a well known name...


----------



## R_Smithy (Jun 13, 2010)

Nm62 thanks for the info.


----------

